# Hospitality jobs in HK



## StephanieD (Oct 30, 2016)

Hi all,
I am looking for some advice about the hospitality industry in Hong Kong.

I have extensive experience in hotel and restaurant management in the UK and am looking to move to Hong Kong. Can anyone offer any advice on the following and let me know if they are required for management roles in the restaurants and hotels in Hong Kong:
1. Language - is it generally considered a prerequisite that staff speak Mandarin or Cantonese?
2. Education - do management jobs generally require a degree?
3. Pay scale - how much can I expect to earn as a deputy/assistant Manager of a restaurant?

I would really appreciate any advice.

Thank you!


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

StephanieD said:


> Hi all,
> I am looking for some advice about the hospitality industry in Hong Kong.
> 
> I have extensive experience in hotel and restaurant management in the UK and am looking to move to Hong Kong. Can anyone offer any advice on the following and let me know if they are required for management roles in the restaurants and hotels in Hong Kong:
> ...


While I cannot answer the questions posted in your thread, but I can give you some help in your move to Hong Kong.

First thing is that you will need a visa in order to work in Hong Kong. The days when British Citizens can come and work in Hong Kong without the need of a visa is long gone. If you manage to find a job with a local hotel, then the company can sponsor your visa application. You can also apply for a Hong Kong working holiday visa if you are 30 or under. This visa will allow you to work in Hong Kong for a maximum of one year.

Working Holiday Scheme | Immigration Department

You need to be aware that housing cost in very high in Hong Kong. An offer may sound good to those of us working and living in the UK may not be as good in Hong Kong as high housing cost eats into your wage very quickly.

Bank account - HSBC has one of the largest retail banking network in Hong Kong. You can open up a Hong Kong bank account in the UK before your move.


----------

